# Anybody have any reviews on the NRS explorer dry suit?



## mowgli (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been in the market for a dry suit for a while and I saw the interest is having a pretty nice sale on their dry suits right now. Does anybody have any experience with the explorer model with the neoprene gasket? this would be for rafting not kayaking. Thanks buzzards!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We have limited sizes available, but we do have the Kokatat Idol on sale
Kokatat Men's Idol Dry Suit | Apparel | Dry Suits | Kokatat


----------



## powder32 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes. I used the explorer for raft guiding and swiftwater rescue training. I can't say it leaked on me at all. Very comfortable gaskets. I liked it. It might seep if you're in the water constantly but I'd give it a thumbs up for rafting canyoneering and SUP.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Highly recommend. I choose it 99% of the time over a latex suit. The neoprene gasket is super comfy and works much better than the drawstring style on the semi-dry kotatats.


----------



## 801firefighter (Feb 23, 2019)

I've worn mine on the Grand, a couple Middle forks, Lodore and Swift water rescue course, I'm very happy with it. The neoprene neck gasket isn't as water tight as latex but far more comfortable. It's holding up well, keep the zippers out of the sand and lubed up. I think it's a great dry suit for rafting maybe not for kayaking...The rear shoulder zipper can be challenging for those of us who aren't keeping up on the yoga.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

If you're going to spend on a dry suit, get a dry one. Latex is fine, and you can trim it to fit snug, but comfortable. My two cents.


----------



## auhansel (5 mo ago)

Obviously this is a very old post, but firgured I'd throw in my 2cents. I have one (2021 version)... it's going to leak quite a bit. My shirt is always pretty wet after swimming while whitewater sup, especially if it's not fully burped. It will keep most of the water out, but it's not much more money for a full dry suit, and you get used to the latex after a bit. I just don't see the point in a semi-dry when it comes to whitewater. If you're just fishing or rafting easy stuff, I get it, but for anything more a full dry suit makes way more sense. Ended up getting a dry suit and using the explorer for a backup or for friends.


----------

